# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Terroristet Kineze vrasin 800 ujgure te pafajshem

## ORIONI

Zoti i shkatarrofte adhuruesit e statujave budiste dhe pasuesit e komunismit maucidian.




Edhe amerika i con ne guatanamo ujguret si terroriste.Leni mor derr ti fusin derrit kinez plumbin.

----------


## ORIONI

600-800 ujgurë janë vrarë - 


Sekretari i përgjithshëm i Kongresit Botëror të Ujgurëve tha se shumë ujgurë janë linçuar nga kinezët.
E mërkurë, 08 Korrik 2009 23:00
Reklam



Lideri i ujgurëve të Kinës në ekzil tha se, në bazë të raporteve të dëshmitarëve përmes telefonit, numri i vdekjeve gjatë trazirave në Urumqi ka arritur në 800. 

Sekretari i përgjithshëm i Kongresit Botëror të Ujgurëve, Dolkun Isa, tha se shumë ujgurë janë linçuar nga kinezët. 

Ai tha se është shumë vështirë të konfirmohet numri i saktë i viktimave në Ksinjang, por se sipas telefonatave të zhvilluara me dëshmitarët, numri i ujgurëve të vrarë "sillet prej 600 deri në 800". 

"Ne mund të themi me siguri se kanë qenë disa qindra", tha Isa. 

Qeveria e Kinës tha se nga trazirat e së dielës në Urumqi janë vrarë së paku 156 njerëz, ndërsa janë plagosur rreth 1080 të tjerë.

----------


## the admiral

eshte e quditshme qe ne medja u fol me shume per ato 20 te vdekurit gjate trazirave ne iran dhe tani qe jane 600-800 te vdekur medjat reportojne me pak...

----------


## r'posa

Islami kundër botës !

Le te behen te gjithe bashk se kot e kan, ne kem Zotin ! Ata kan Idhujt ! 

Shpresoj qe Halifati do te ngrihet shume shpejt ne kemb qe ti çlirojm vllezërit an e mban botes !

----------


## the admiral

si ka mundesi qe kur ishin ato ditet e trazirave ne iran, njerezit shkruanin te shumte ne forum duke thene: populli po shtypet, nuk ka demokraci, ajotollahet keshtu e ahmadinejadi ashtu etj etj??? tani ne trazira te permasave shume here me te medha nuk shkruan njeri... shume te quditshem jane njerezit ketu.

----------


## shah_isti

mire  jau kan ba 
terroristet islamik duhet farosur me rrenj e flet idiotat

----------


## martini1984

> si ka mundesi qe kur ishin ato ditet e trazirave ne iran, njerezit shkruanin te shumte ne forum duke thene: populli po shtypet, nuk ka demokraci, ajotollahet keshtu e ahmadinejadi ashtu etj etj??? tani ne trazira te permasave shume here me te medha nuk shkruan njeri... shume te quditshem jane njerezit ketu.


Sepse Kina nuk esht Iran e para,dhe ne Kine ha dru kokes.Dhe ka nje rritje ekonomike vjecare aktualle 8.9%.Qe vete Perendimi i trembet,dhe jane komuniste me duket(ne leter) apo pragmatiste.Te bejme nje proteste para ambasades kinese :arushi:

----------


## the admiral

> mire  jau kan ba 
> terroristet islamik duhet farosur me rrenj e flet idiotat



bravo! mendim shume i pjekur:

----------


## Selma*

Sa here kemi te bejme me muslimanet dhe islamin ndryshon ceshtja e gjykimit, perceptimit te problemeve, cenimeve te drejtave, e mos te flasim per shifra te vraresh... Jane muslimane ato! cka jane per boten 800 musl?! Vec nr !!!...

----------


## tora-bora

> mire  jau kan ba 
> terroristet islamik duhet farosur me rrenj e flet idiotat


Qepe mor shkja i shkines,ajo lavire t'ka msue me urrejt fejen Islame a?

----------


## martini1984

> Qepe mor shkja i shkines,ajo lavire t'ka msue me urrejt fejen Islame a?


tora-bora,a je shqiptar apo Bin Laden mor burre?
C'far lidhje kane shqiptaret me Afganistanin+kufi Pakistanin!
tung

----------


## derjansi

me than te drejten ka ni her kto muslimant nuk kan faj 

kur ishte pune per ne iran e mushet temen tu shkrujt kundra rregjimit totalitar islamik ne iran se si po i vret luftetaret e liris e demokracis

ene kta ujguret e shkret jan njerez ne rradh te par

kina asht ni shtet shtypes si me ujguret si me tibetin

----------


## the admiral

> me than te drejten ka ni her kto muslimant nuk kan faj 
> 
> kur ishte pune per ne iran e mushet temen tu shkrujt kundra rregjimit totalitar islamik ne iran se si po i vret luftetaret e liris e demokracis
> 
> ene kta ujguret e shkret jan njerez ne rradh te par
> 
> kina asht ni shtet shtypes si me ujguret si me tibetin



e po nuk ka si te ankohet kush. kina nuk eshte shtet islamik.  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## derjansi

> e po nuk ka si te ankohet kush. kina nuk eshte shtet islamik.


kina asht shtet ***

----------


## tvsh

> Zoti i shkatarrofte adhuruesit e statujave budiste dhe pasuesit e komunismit maucidian.


u shkaterrofsh ti ne rradhe te pare

----------


## SKRAPARI

Ne kine thuhet se ujguret i shtyn amerikani ndaj kina i shkaterroi brenda dites. Kina ia mori anglise dhe amerikes edhe ato koloni ne jug te kines.
Gjynah per ujguret se jane edhe me origjine shqiptare(pellazge te vjeter) uj dhe gur ujgur

----------


## Mr Zeid

u shkaterofshin te gjithe komunistat fara me e keqe, un ti keme ne dore komunistat. i vras me nga nje pelumb ne goje, qener kriminela, as nje grimce te mire nuk kane ne veten e tyre. ateista krimineler qener spiuna.

----------


## BlerinaL

Kush mund te na tregoje pak me shume ne lidhje me Uighuret dhe perse jane ngritur ne protest?

----------


## Jeton Aliu

> mire  jau kan ba 
> terroristet islamik duhet farosur me rrenj e flet idiotat


eshte turp per ty qfare ke then sepse atje eshte shtet komunist edhe populli i tyre kjekun si populli shqiptare nga komunizmi e ti thue mir eshte 
ik more i gjore eshte turp per ty e nuk e di a ka turp me te madh sepse edhe serbet per neve kane thene seperatistat shqiptare e islamik po ik o i gjore po ti sje asgje me pak se nje komunist 
 terrorizmi, komunizmi duhet te luftohet me ato mundesi qe i kemi

----------


## Jeton Aliu

> bravo! mendim shume i pjekur:


eshte shum mir kur e ndegjon kalin duke i thene magarit se bravo mendim i qelluar
 po qfare mendimi i qelluar me vra njerzi te pafajsheme me i arsyetue po ik o kali se sje ne mend ti sepse edhe per neve dikush ka thene siq po thue ti per ta

----------

